# mudguards for 27 x 1 1/4 inch wheels



## GT60 (19 Jan 2016)

HI

I am trying to find Mudguards to fit my Carlton bike it has a 27 x 1 ¼” wheel

I have been told a 700c will fit but there is so many different size’s

Can you help?

Thank you


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Jan 2016)

Inch and a quarter is 32mm, or thereabouts, so something like SKS Chromoplastic 700x28-38 should do it. 700 tyres are similar in size to 27 inch. 28-38 is the range of the tyre width it's suitable for.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jan 2016)

^^^^^^+1 the slight difference in radius will be accommodated by the mounting position and the stays, (there is about 4mm difference in radius)


----------



## GT60 (19 Jan 2016)

Sorry I don't understand
^^^^^^+1 the slight difference in radius will be accommodated by the mounting position and the stays, (there is about 4mm difference in radius)


----------



## GT60 (19 Jan 2016)

I think I understand now
If I was to order mudguards for a wheel size no smaller than 700x28 - 38 it would be fine
What does the 28 mean
Thanks
Chain reactions web site list the size's stupid http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/sks-bluemels-road-mudguard-set/rp-prod84326 
I think it is this that is throwing me 700 / 35, 700 / 42, 700 / 53 ?


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Jan 2016)

The 28 is 28mm, representing the smallest width of the tyre the mudguard is suitable for. The 38 is 38mm, the biggest width tyre the mudgaurd is suitable for. Like socks that go from size 7-11.

Chain reaction's site is showing the actual mudguard width. Wiggle show both tyre width and mudguard width. For an inch and a quarter (32mm)m tyre, I'd say the 45mm wide guard is the one (although Chain reaction have it down as 42mm)


----------



## midlife (19 Jan 2016)

How about searching for some original Bluemels 

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2016)

GT60 said:


> Sorry I don't understand
> ^^^^^^+1 the slight difference in radius will be accommodated by the mounting position and the stays, (there is about 4mm difference in radius)


A 27" wheel is 630 mm diameter (to the bottom of the bead) and a 700c is 622mm so the difference in radius is 4mm (which is why often it's possible to convert a 27" wheeled bike to 700c by simply moving the brake blocks down the arms of the brake calipers)
The mudguard mounting points on the frame are slightly further away from the axle on a 27" wheeled bike but only by roughly 4 mm or so and it is easy to flex the mudguard out by this much. A 700c wheel with a 42mm tyre is bigger overall than a 27" with an 1"1/4 tyre.


----------



## GT60 (20 Jan 2016)

Thank you every one


----------



## GT60 (16 Feb 2016)

HI everyone
One last question
Bluemels or Chromoplastic Mudguards is it worth the extra money for the chomoplastic ones?
The bike will just be for normal use
Thanks


----------



## GT60 (7 Aug 2016)

Finally got Mudguards 700 X 42
Thanks again everyone


----------



## newfhouse (7 Aug 2016)

Nice looking classic bike.


----------

